# Tires



## zellerant (Jun 1, 2015)

I HAVE A 06 GTO, AND I WENT TO PUT ON A BUDDIES Z06 WHEELS 275/45/18s. and they are 2 wide rub right on rear shocks, whats the widest tire i can get with out rubbing? without getting wheel spacers:willy:


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

What is the offset of the wheel? Also, those tires are way too tall for a GTO. Problem is not that the tires are too wide, it's that they are too tall and the wheel is the wrong offset.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

I had 275/35/18 on c5 wheels (not z06) and they fit with little spacer and arp studs. Now i have 275/40/18 on the same wheels and had to massage the inner fender a little


----------



## zellerant (Jun 1, 2015)

Im not quite sure what the offset was, i gave them back.


----------



## zellerant (Jun 1, 2015)

Will 275/35/18s work for stock gto 18 in wheels?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not well but many do it. The 8" wheel isn't wide enough and some tire places won't even do it.


----------

